# UNIQUE NAMES!



## Pancho

I am getting a new hedgehog and would LOVE some unique and fun names!
Please no Spike or Sonic, as much as I love those names I dont think I want to use them.
I think Pancho would be cute?


----------



## chelsea.kang

Echo


----------



## Pancho

chelsea.kang said:


> Echo


Thats a good one  I will think about that!


----------



## hedgehogsrule99

shasta
bandit
dusty  
daisy
coral


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Mushroom (there's such thing as a hedgehog mushroom)

Sage

Jade

And I read the warrior books, in it the names are two parted, Like Silverstream and Icecloud. so it could be something like Berrycloud or Shadowbreeze.


----------



## Pancho

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> Mushroom (there's such thing as a hedgehog mushroom)
> 
> Sage
> 
> Jade
> 
> And I read the warrior books, in it the names are two parted, Like Silverstream and Icecloud. so it could be something like Berrycloud or Shadowbreeze.


Wow I those are really good  I <3 mushroom!


----------



## Pancho

hedgehogsrule99 said:


> shasta
> bandit
> dusty
> daisy
> coral


 I had a Daisy before! I really like Coral but im getting a boy so bandit is cute  and so is Dusty <3 aaa so many choices! lol


----------



## fuzzy72576

My male hedgie is Pickels and my female is Danish..kids named them *


----------



## Pooki3

ha sage is my name so I don't find it as unique but I like names that are old fashioned and not really used anymore

girls:
Kee
elsa
Odette (odd for short)
Lydia


Boys:
Patch
Tabor
Griffin
Liam


----------



## prixiesdad

I am having the same problem. Got my 12 week old male 2 days ago and still haven't settled on a name. I think it will either be Biscuit or Loki. Loki is the Norse God of mischief. Feel free to use either one if you like. : )

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Popple321

For boy hedgies I love "old man" names: Herbert, Oliver, and Bernard. :lol: (my hubby even says I gave our human little boys "old man" names)


----------

